# Fuentes dependientes



## emiliof28 (Ago 4, 2011)

Tengo una duda con las fuentes de corriente dependientes tanto de tension o corriente, la duda es existen osea se puede comprar? o hay que fabricarla? o es solo teoría?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 4, 2011)

emiliof28 dijo:


> Tengo una duda con las fuentes de corriente dependientes tanto de tension o corriente, la duda es existen osea se puede comprar? o hay que fabricarla? o es solo teoría?


Hola amigo, las fuentes dependientes existen en muchos equipos que usamos a diario.-
Como su nombre lo indica, son fuentes que  funcionan en base a una condicion en otra parte del circuito por lo gral. existe relacion entre la tension que maneja y la corriente que aporta.Trabajan realimentadas de diversas formas, segun se requiera su uso.
Ahora mi pregunta, para que necesitarias comprar una? o es solo curiosidad?


----------



## emiliof28 (Ago 4, 2011)

simplemente curiosidad de como sería físicamente una fuente dependiente, pero muchas gracias por la respuesta!!! ahora ya se que no solo aparecen en los ejercicios jaja


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 5, 2011)

emiliof28 dijo:


> simplemente curiosidad de como sería físicamente una fuente dependiente, pero muchas gracias por la respuesta!!! ahora ya se que no solo aparecen en los ejercicios jaja


Hola amigo, bueno estas fuentes no tienen ningun formato fisico definido.
Para que tengas una idea mas clara. Un ejem. comun de fuente dependiente, es una que posea proteccion de "cortocircuito".


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 6, 2011)

emiliof28 dijo:


> simplemente curiosidad de como sería físicamente una fuente dependiente, pero muchas gracias por la respuesta!!! ahora ya se que no solo aparecen en los ejercicios jaja



Fijate en estos ejemplos simples de fuentes de corriente:

- Fuente *independiente*: sin importar el valor de V1 en la carga siempre tenes 10mA aproximadamente.







- Fuente *dependiente*: en funcion de V1 la corriente de carga tomara un valor, fijate que solamente cambie de posicion los diodos de base, el resto se mantiene (el valor de la carga lo cambie para que veas bien los valores de corriente).

[LATEX]I_{carga}=\frac{V_{1}-2,1V}{68 \Omega}[/LATEX]



[LATEX]I_{carga}=\frac{8,9v-2,1V}{68 \Omega} \approx 100mA[/LATEX]



[LATEX]I_{carga}=\frac{5,5v-2,1V}{68 \Omega} \approx 50mA[/LATEX]


----------



## chaser (Ago 18, 2014)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Fijate en estos ejemplos simples de fuentes de corriente:
> 
> - Fuente *independiente*: sin importar el valor de V1 en la carga siempre tenes 10mA aproximadamente.
> 
> ...



hola estoy checando eso de la corriente y tu ejemplo esta muy claro en corriente constante pero como es la formula del ejemplo 1 que sin importar el voltaje mantenga por ejemplo 100mA


----------



## jmth (Ago 18, 2014)

Las fuentes dependientes que vemos en la carrera son más bien un modelo para luego analizar un transistor, que es efectivamente una fuente de corriente dependiente de la corriente/tensión que haya en su base/puerta y de otros parámetros característicos y del mismo circuito.


----------



## chaser (Ago 18, 2014)

jmth dijo:


> Las fuentes dependientes que vemos en la carrera son más bien un modelo para luego analizar un transistor, que es efectivamente una fuente de corriente dependiente de la corriente/tensión que haya en su base/puerta y de otros parámetros característicos y del mismo circuito.



no te entendi nada amigo gracias de cualquier forma por contestar


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 18, 2014)

Del ejemplo de fuentes independientes, fijate si podés analizar que pasa con la caída de tensión de la resistencia R3 (la de 68 ohms), vas a notar que independientemente del valor de V1 su valor no cambia y eso se debe a que los diodos D1 y D2 tienen una función importante.

Si ves que no te sale, después te ayudo analizarlo.


----------



## jmth (Ago 18, 2014)

chaser dijo:


> no te entendi nada amigo gracias de cualquier forma por contestar



Pues me explico. La única aplicación a resolver circuitos con fuentes dependientes, a menudo muy duros por cierto, ha sido para el cálculo en corriente alterna (pequeña señal) de transistores, y ayuda un poco en la escasa introducción que nos hicieron a inductancias. Lo que quería destacar es que las fuentes dependientes no existen como tal, sino que necesitan otras muchas variables en el circuito, como los transistores, un punto de polarización, sus resistencias, la tensión de alimentación, la ganancia, ...


----------



## chaser (Ago 18, 2014)

ok cosmefulanito, entonce si le meto un voltaje de 50v y le cambio en este caso la R3 a un valor de 150Ohms, y todo lo demas que se quede tal cual la fuente me dara la constante de 100mA?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 18, 2014)

Si hablamos de este circuito (obviamente con con otra V1):



No.

¿Podés analizar como es la caída de tensión sobre R3?, sino te ayudo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2014)

Si lo quieres ver así todos los transistores son fuentes dependientes; los BJT son fuentes en las que la corriente del circuito de colector depende de la corriente del circuito de base. En los fet la corriente de drenador depende de la tensión de puerta...
El aspecto que tienen... aspecto de transistor.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 19, 2014)

Una cosa es analizar un componente en particular y otra analizar el conjunto de componentes que conforman el circuito.

Si bien el transistor es una fuente de corriente dependiente de una cierta variable, el conjunto conforma una fuente independiente de V1 y eso a la larga es lo que importa en el ejemplo.


----------



## chaser (Ago 20, 2014)

mmm entonces pondre una resistencia variable como R1 para variar la entrada de tension del bc337 y medir a cuanto aumenta la corriente. en todo caso los diodos siguen cumpliendo su trabajo no seria necesario cambiar algo creo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 20, 2014)

A ver amigo, analicemos la caída de tensión sobre R3 siguiendo la malla D1-D2-R3-Diodo BE:

[LATEX]V_{R3}=V_{D1}+V_{D2}-V_{be}[/LATEX]

Aproximando se puede decir que:

Vd1=Vd2=Vbe=0,7v => VR3=0,7v

Independientemente de cuanto valga V1, sobre los diodos D1 y D2 siempre habrán 0,7v en c/u (1,4v en total), por lo tanto sobre la resistencia R3 siempre habrá una caída cercana de 0,7v. Los diodos D1 y D2 funcionan para fijar una tensión de referencia, independiente de V1.

Ahora bien, la corriente quedará dada aproximadamente por:

[LATEX]I_{R3} \approx I_{carga}=\frac{0,7v}{R_{3}}[/LATEX]

- Si quiero 10mA => R3=70 Ohms (68 ohms valor comercial)
- Si quiero 20mA => R3=35 Ohms (33 ohms valor comercial)
...
- Si quiero 100mA => R3=7 Ohms (6,8 ohms valor comercial)

Obviamente habrá que tener en cuenta que la Ib del transistor sea la necesaria para alcanzar esa Icarga.


----------

